

[Mesa-dev] Direct3D 9 state tracker - AndreasFrom
http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/mesa-dev/2013-July/041900.html

======
midko
a summarizing comment from reddit's discussion (
[http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1igw7r/direct3d_9_sup...](http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1igw7r/direct3d_9_support_released_for_linux/)
)

> "Its not been integrated into Mesa or Wine yet. It'll be 1yr+ til that
> happens and more until it feeds into Ubuntu and other distros. Even then,
> you'll only be able to play the game through WINE, since this allows native
> DirextX9c thru Wine, not magically making all games work in Linux. Before
> Wine has converted DirectX9c to OpenGL then to gpu drivers, which caused
> slow down and incompatibility issues, now its going to be Wine with
> DirectX9c native to gpu driver, which should reduce lag and incompatibility
> issues. Only opensource drives will get this benefit though, since this
> state tracker is just for gallium3D opensource drivers."

